# Introducing myself



## sadsavage (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm Sadsavage I stand 6'foot about 240 pds.Im from California, coming from asf to here cause they got a mod over there that's wond too tight.Anyways hope to meet some good Broski's over here?

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Mar 8, 2018)

Welcome brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Mar 8, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 8, 2018)

Welcome although we have been talking in the pit... 
i have one question if California sinks into the ocean would all people in California be wetbacks


----------



## sadsavage (Mar 8, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Welcome although we have been talking in the pit...
> i have one question if California sinks into the ocean would all people in California be wetbacks


Lol most likely bomber 

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 8, 2018)

Welcome aboard brotha 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## T Woods (Mar 9, 2018)

Welcome brother


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## botamico (Mar 16, 2018)

Welcome


----------

